

Show HN: A Readme-driven blog - bennyg
https://github.com/uacaps/Blog

======
rochacbruno
I think it would be also a good idea to build a gist based blog. Gist also
renders markdown.

~~~
thauck
[http://gist.io/](http://gist.io/) is kinda like that.

